# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  GWT 2 RC 1

## saeed_Z_F

سلام

GWT 2 RC1 عرضه شد. GWT 2 امکانات جدید و فوق العاده ای در اختیار توسعه دهندگان GWT قرار داده است. سرویس جدید گوگل با نام Google Wave  با استفاده از GWT 2 توسعه داده می شود. برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر درباره امکانات جدید GWT 2 می توانید از لینک زیر استفاده نمایید.

http://saeedzarinfam.blogspot.com/20...idate-1-1.html

----------

